# Zeit zwischen mehreren Client log-ins bestimmen.



## Paladin (19. Feb 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Message Server den ich geschrieben habe.
Ich habe einen Client der versucht alle paar Sekunden eine Verbindung zum Server herzustellen und einen Server.

Wenn sich alle Clients brav hintereinander (im abstand von 5 sec.) beim Server anmelden gibt es kein Problem.
Sobald sich aber mehrere Clients "gleichzeitig" beim Server anmelden wollen gibts Probleme.

Nun meine Frage: weiss jemand ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt dem Server zu sagen, dass
er nach jeder Client Anmeldung z.B. 5 sec keine Verbindungen entgegennehmen soll?

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß

Paladin


----------



## nekton (19. Feb 2004)

ich vermute stark, dass es eher an einem design problem liegt. ich weiss zwar nicht was dein server alles zu erledigen hat, aber wenn man eine klasse schreibt, die requests annimmt und anshcliessend einen neuen thread mit einem neuen socket erzeugt sollte das soweit nciht das problem sein.

ansosnten fuege doch einfach Thread.sleep(5000) ein oder nimmt den timestamp mit System.currMili. und ueberpruefe den wert ob es 5000 mehr geworden sind.


----------



## Paladin (20. Feb 2004)

Hi nekton,

du hattest recht was deine Vermutung angeht, dass es sich eher um ein design problem handelt.
Ich hatte einfach übersehen, dass der Client seine Anmeldedaten nur einmal beim start des clients an
den Server sendet und wenn der gerade noch nicht online ist dann wirds nix mehr mit der Anmeldung.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Gruß

Paladin


----------

